# Questions about MP vs MPO



## nthompson20 (1 Dec 2010)

Hello Everyone 

Recently, I've deciding that I want to be a military police officer, and I'm currently taking Police Foundations at my local community college, but I got worried when I noticed the entry requirements for History require high school math, which I never took. 

My questions are:
1. Do I have to get the high school credit somehow or would taking a math course in college be equivalent?

2. Would finishing college assist in my ROTP application or should I transfer?

3. If I were to wait and finish college, (which would be a year) what are some things I can do to make myself more competitive. I already volunteer often and taking PF in college, I already work out often.

4. What is the overall different between an NCO MP and a MP Officer. I know officers are leaders but do they do typical police work or are they in more of an administrative role?

Thanks!


----------



## Biggoals2bdone (1 Dec 2010)

You're going to hate hearing this, but:

- check out the recruiting website (forces.ca, they discuss both, and have videos for both the NCM and O sides of the house)
- use the search function, i'm considering UTPNCM, and MP O is one i'm considering, and i've searched through here a little before, and found answers to most if not all of your questions.

Also if you are going ROTP, you will not be entering the CF as an NCM.


----------



## nthompson20 (1 Dec 2010)

I figured the videos would explain but for some reason they don't load on my computer.


----------



## garb811 (1 Dec 2010)

First thing you need to do is figure out what it is you really want to do, "manage" MP or "be" a MP.  If you want to "manage" MP and manage budgets, sign cover letters, interface with the Base Commander, end up as a staff officer in Ottawa etc etc, become a MPO.  If you want to "do" the job, become a MP.  Too many officers enter the Branch and are disappointed to learn that their job is riding a desk.


----------



## Biggoals2bdone (2 Dec 2010)

GARB: to be fair, the recruiting video doesn't mention a whole lot of desk riding.


----------



## PuckChaser (2 Dec 2010)

Biggoals2bdone said:
			
		

> GARB: to be fair, the recruiting video doesn't mention a whole lot of desk riding.



SigOp recruiting video also says we get to fire Eryx missiles. I'm still waiting for my Eryx missile. I really think we need to work on all those videos, half are inaccurate as to what the jobs actually are.


----------



## Biggoals2bdone (2 Dec 2010)

Oh I completely agree!!

in the MP O video, they show them doing CP, and investigations with the National Investigative guys, and what not, as well as being in Patrol uniform and busting down a door or going in a home or something, but they also show being a platoon commander. That's mainly what I got from it.

I'm looking at UTPNCM, so i've been looking at a lot of videos lol


----------



## garb811 (2 Dec 2010)

Biggoals2bdone:  I completely agree.  The new MP video is pretty good but, sad to say considering one of the officers in the video is pretty switched on, they MPO really misses the boat which is why I pointed out the OP needed to decide what it was they wanted to do exactly.  As I said, some new MPO are disappointed to find out their career path isn't quite what they had in mind when they signed on the line.


----------



## Biggoals2bdone (3 Dec 2010)

Sadly Garb, this can be said of many a trade in the CF.

The prospective member gets all hyped up because of what the recruiter and/or videos say...only to find out that things are nowhere near what he/she was told.


----------



## pudd13 (3 Dec 2010)

I am sure there are tons of people in the CF who thought they knew what they were getting into, but really had no idea. This doesn't necessarily mean that a person is going to dislike their job, it just means they need to be prepared that the job isn't going to be exactly what they think it is. PuckChaser, even though you haven't fired an Eryx missile, are you still pleased with your job choice, even though it wasn't exactly what you expected it to be?


----------



## runormal (14 Dec 2010)

I could of sworn you only needed grade 11 math. I'm not sure what province you live in but in Ontario you need only Grade 11 math to apply but they highly recommended advanced Functions


----------



## runormal (11 Jan 2011)

runormal said:
			
		

> I could of sworn you only needed grade 11 math. I'm not sure what province you live in but in Ontario you need only Grade 11(MCR3u) math to apply but they highly recommended advanced Functions (MHF4u), Calculus wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## tumbling_dice (8 Mar 2011)

To the OP, there is a difference between MP and MP Officer.  I think you mean MP when you say MP Officer as they are more like a traditional police officer whereas MPOs manage MPs.  Police Foundations would be suited to becoming an MP, to become an MP Officer you will need an undergraduate degree.


----------



## jwtg (8 Mar 2011)

tumbling_dice said:
			
		

> To the OP, there is a difference between MP and MP Officer.  I think you mean MP when you say MP Officer as they are more like a traditional police officer whereas MPOs manage MPs.  Police Foundations would be suited to becoming an MP, to become an MP Officer you will need an undergraduate degree.



You might have missed the part where he mentioned leaving or finishing college to go into the ROTP- ROTP being a subsidized education plan for Officer/Naval Cadets to study and earn a BA prior to being commissioned as officers.


----------



## Thumbshark (2 Jul 2012)

As noted on the above subject line, i would like to request NCM MP's and MPO's, preferably serving and/or have been out of the CF no longer than 5 years, thier personal experiences with the MP Branch of the CF

  My request is to determine what career path I will take once the MP position is re-opened to applicants.

  Inclusive, would my current background assist in my application to advance faster than normal applicants, apart from the CFAT medical interview

 I am currently employed as a civilian member with a First Nations police service, for the past 11 years. Started off as a 911 operator  ;Dwhile going thru school to obtain my degree, Worked in Criminal Investigations Unit and now work as the court liaison. 
    Inclusive, I am a Community Peace officer, from which i can generate informations, execute Provincial warrants serve subpoenas etc

   I have done a lot of course work, about 110 courses   (ie. CPKN course- Major Case Management, for example) because of my former positions within the police service to assist various sections. 

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated

T


----------



## Precept (3 Jul 2012)

Do you want to be outside doing work  or inside doing paperwork and Logistics? Two very different jobs.

Sure your courses may help you in the MPAC for life experience examples, but everyone is pretty much on a level playing field. If someone performs better on the CFAT and MPAC, they could still get chosen over you. As far as advancing faster than others through the application process - It depends on how competitive you are and where you fall on the Merit List. You don't have any kind of Golden Ticket that bumps you to the front of the line because of your work experiences.


----------



## Thumbshark (3 Jul 2012)

Thanks for the heads up, with regards to the differences with the NCM and MPO's duties. 

I was thinking along the lines that the officers would be part of their duties(minor vs major) "administrators ie: paper pushers"  

But, as well to ensure they function as Military police, I though that they would have the practical experiences conducting veh stops, minor traffic investigations, issuing tickets and making arrests, similar to the men and women they are in charge of.

The only things that i could imagine that would advance me would be my security clearances operating various police/court databases Ie; CPIC, JOIN ACIIS. But alas, that is a moot point as I would have to undergo a secuity clearance for the CF anyways.

Cheers

T


----------



## RHC_2_MP (4 Jul 2012)

Thumbshark,

The only road experience the vast majority of MPOs get, is a short stint as on job training after their basic qualification.  After that, the only traffic stop I've seen an MPO participate in, was when the Lieutenant was a passenger in my patrol car on a return trip from the range.  He was taking part in his once-a-year firearm re-qualification and I happened to pull a vehicle over for running a stop sign, only because it was right in front of me.   He got out and nervously approached the passenger side door after A LOT of prompting from me.  Once we returned to the vehicle to run the driver; he didn't leave the passenger seat until we got back to the detachment.  

The only other time I've seen an MPO participate in an investigation is when they are on their internship with the CFNIS.  If they are good (read lucky) enough to get in, they are relegated to being severely hand held by the office senior investigators for relatively minor files.  Once their one year internship is over, they'll likely never seen the pointy end of an investigation again (unless we have another call-up from the RCMP in the middle of the night cause they found another Russian Spy in the CF and your the CO of the CFNIS at the time).

All that to say....MP NCM = police/troop/security guard/instructor or whatever Gucci/s**t position you've been posted into

MPO = administrator

As for your experience; (some of your courses sound like they could be recognized if you get over and asked for a prior learning assessment....a whole other kettle of fish); it should get you to the MPAC, but then it's all up to you to not s**t the bed.

Hope it helps,


----------



## Thumbshark (5 Jul 2012)

Thanks the information is extremely helpful in providing me the first hand knowledge to know the MPO's are administrators and not "front line MP's".

I have been quite lucky to get courses over the past few years to say the least....thankfully they were free!!! Except my degree...still paying for the FN thing.

Cheers

T


----------



## bdb1231 (4 Dec 2012)

Can any MPO or former MPO tell me more about what they do? People at CFRC didn't tell me much, the CF website doesn't have much info either.


----------



## mariomike (4 Dec 2012)

bdb1231 said:
			
		

> Can any MPO or former MPO tell me more about what they do? People at CFRC didn't tell me much, the CF website doesn't have much info either.



I'm not an MPO, but these are some discussions you may find helpful.

MP NCM vs MPO Good Bad Ugly  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/106558.0

Planning to pursue career of MPO pls help me.
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/63572.0

Military Police  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/26719.0.html
12 pages

Questions about being an MP Officer  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/97835.0

The Military Police [MP] Superthread  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/4577.0.html
15 pages



			
				bdb1231 said:
			
		

> I graduated with a B.commerce degree with a low GPA. And I'm qualified for the following officer jobs:
> 
> logistic officer
> air navigator
> ...


----------



## Eye In The Sky (31 Dec 2012)

Everyone, forgive me it was supposed to be -300  Milpoints at the dumbass post.   :facepalm:

The post by rsn48 is the type of crap that would have resulted in *pistols at dawn* in times gone by.   :


----------



## Fishbone Jones (31 Dec 2012)

Must have thought he was posting on duffleblog or the Onion or something. :

What a useless bunch of horseshyte.
Anyone taking that advice is doomed before they start.


----------



## dvh1 (26 Feb 2013)

After doing some research it seems to me that because policing is a specialized trade, NCM MP's get promoted to Corporal after basic training and MPO's go right to Lieutenant. My question is this: After looking at the pay scales a new MP would make $4622 per month while a MPO LT will makeles at $4137.



Is this correct? Why does the officer make less?


----------



## SeR (26 Feb 2013)

I don't have an answer for you, but I'm just curious as to where you found this info. If it's on a site could you please post the link. This has got quite intrigued!


----------



## brihard (26 Feb 2013)

dvh1 said:
			
		

> After doing some research it seems to me that because policing is a specialized trade, NCM MP's get promoted to Corporal after basic training and MPO's go right to Lieutenant. My question is this: After looking at the pay scales a new MP would make $4622 per month while a MPO LT will makeles at $4137.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this correct? Why does the officer make less?



The new MP NCM will go right to Cpl upon being qualified partly in recognition of the fact that to get in they MUST have either prior military experience, or some relevant education that they have paid for out of pocket.

The officer will hit Captain pretty quickly, and sees significant pay increase at that point that leaves the NCMs in the dust.


----------



## dvh1 (26 Feb 2013)

Canadian Forces pay scale: http://forces.ca/en/page/payscales-131#intro-0


----------



## jwtg (26 Feb 2013)

If I'm not mistaken, NCM MPs also qualify for spec pay, so they would in fact make more than $4622.  I have no idea if it's spec 1 or spec 2, so I'm not sure what they make.

Asking why the NCM makes more than the officer is kind of silly, though; you're comparing apples to oranges.  MP and MPO are not the same job.  Corporal and Lt are not the same rank.  NCM MPs, for example, can apply as lateral applicants to the RCMP, while MPOs cannot.  The idea is that NCM MPs presumably do a job closer to that of a civilian police constable.  

The jobs are different, the ranks are different, the pay is different.


----------



## dvh1 (26 Feb 2013)

jwtg said:
			
		

> If I'm not mistaken, NCM MPs also qualify for spec pay, so they would in fact make more than $4622.  I have no idea if it's spec 1 or spec 2, so I'm not sure what they make.
> 
> Asking why the NCM makes more than the officer is kind of silly, though; you're comparing apples to oranges.  MP and MPO are not the same job.  Corporal and Lt are not the same rank.  NCM MPs, for example, can apply as lateral applicants to the RCMP, for example, while MPOs cannot.  The idea is that NCM MPs presumably do a job closer to that of a civilian police constable.
> 
> The jobs are different, the ranks are different, the pay is different.



Interesting perspective about the NCM MPs doing actual police work while MPOs take over the administrative side. Ive always wanted to be a police officer, but also want to use my Criminology degree and leadership skills to lead a group of people. Wuld MPOs be considered legal officers and get paid the legal officer bonus?


----------



## brihard (26 Feb 2013)

dvh1 said:
			
		

> Interesting perspective about the NCM MPs doing actual police work while MPOs take over the administrative side. Ive always wanted to be a police officer, but also want to use my Criminology degree and leadership skills to lead a group of people. Wuld MPOs be considered legal officers and get paid the legal officer bonus?



God no. A legal officer is an actual lawyer, called to the bar and licensed to practice law, and paid accordingly. An MPO is an officer who commands/administers MPs and might sometimes (rarely, by my understanding) have actual law enforcement duties.

In my experience, you don't use a degree to lead a group of people. My crim degree, for instance, didn't teach me a schmick about leadership. A degree is simply paper on the wall that opens certain doors that otherwise would have been closed.

Why not simply apply to a civilian police force?


----------



## dvh1 (26 Feb 2013)

Brihard said:
			
		

> God no. A legal officer is an actual lawyer, called to the bar and licensed to practice law, and paid accordingly. An MPO is an officer who commands/administers MPs and might sometimes (rarely, by my understanding) have actual law enforcement duties.
> 
> In my experience, you don't use a degree to lead a group of people. My crim degree, for instance, didn't teach me a schmick about leadership. A degree is simply paper on the wall that opens certain doors that otherwise would have been closed.
> 
> Why not simply apply to a civilian police force?



Applications are in, just like you. Ive seen your screen name on the blue line forums. Im in the process with alot of agencies right now, along with the military.


----------



## Dissident (26 Feb 2013)

Leading people by virtue of rank/position is authority, not leadership.


----------



## brihard (26 Feb 2013)

dvh1 said:
			
		

> Applications are in, just like you. Ive seen your screen name on the blue line forums. Im in the process with alot of agencies right now, along with the military.



Gotcha. Best of luck dude.


----------



## Schleich (3 Mar 2013)

I have used the search function and I haven't been able to find very specific answers to my question. The general gist I got from the topics I read over basically stated that MPs are on the field while MPOs are behind a desk making sure the MPs are in order. Basically Police Officer vs. Chief of Police type duties? Anyway, I have a few specific questions outside a basic run down on things.

1. If you go through RMC for Military Police you can only become a MPO as opposed to an MP?
2. Going through RMC can result in you being stationed anywhere in Canada?
3. What are the chances of being a very hands-on MPO, for example actually going out in the field with your MPs when you have finished things up behind the desk?
4. Are MP/MPOs only stationed in bases or are they sometimes put on say ships for example to perform the same duties?

Thank you for any assistance, if there are any MP/MPOs on here I would love to hear from you as well as I'm sure I'll be bringing forward more questions. Sorry if I missed the answer to any questions, I honestly searched!


----------



## garb811 (3 Mar 2013)

OK...



			
				Schleich said:
			
		

> 1. If you go through RMC for Military Police you can only become a MPO as opposed to an MP?


Yes, you can only be a MPO.  Unless you fail your MPO training at which point you could apply to revert to MP to complete your obligatory service.  This is not a sure bet though and I have never seen it done.  There are MP who were previously attempting to be officers in other MOS who reverted to the ranks though.


> 2. Going through RMC can result in you being stationed anywhere in Canada?


Joining the Regular Force will result in you being stationed anywhere in Canada.


> 3. What are the chances of being a very hands-on MPO, for example actually going out in the field with your MPs when you have finished things up behind the desk?


Should be zero as it isn't your job.  Just as I don't try to take over the Units financial matters because it isn't my job, MPO shouldn't be trying to go out to write tickets or do investigations, but some MPO try to do it.  If you are doing your job right, you won't have time to get out to play, particularly as a Jnr Officer as there is a ton of career development stuff you need to concentrate on.


> 4. Are MP/MPOs only stationed in bases or are they sometimes put on say ships for example to perform the same duties?


MP go where the CF goes.  Sometimes they are on ship, sometimes they are in the field sometimes they are on the airfield.  MP are relatively rare on ship but very common on the other two, depends on the tasks.


----------



## Anakha (14 Mar 2013)

I'm not an expert, but here's generally how I see it. Feel free to correct me if I'm mistaken somewhere.

A Cpl doesn't get Spec pay until he completes his QL5. That's about 2 years after he finishes his QL3, assuming all goes well. I'm not sure how long it takes a Cpl to get through to his QL3 from the beginning of Basic, but let's call it an even 3 years total from his first day. Once he qualifies for Spec pay he makes around 62k.

A Lt MPO DEO will be promoted to Captain after 3 years from his first day and takes a pay jump from 55k to about 73k a year. A Captain will then cap out after 11 years at 96k if he remains in that rank. Of the NCOs, only CWO can make that income. 

Therein lies the difference.


----------



## Muscles And Brains (8 Apr 2013)

Hi,

        Currently I am applying to community college for police technology and planning on using the NCM SEP program to subsidize it. Following the mandatory service, I would like to apply to ROTP. I am having trouble trying to figure out which program to apply for that qualifies for Military Police Officer. From common logic, my first choice would be criminology and my second would me forensic science. Could anyone please help me out?

Thanks


----------



## MikeL (8 Apr 2013)

Found the below info from google search and browsing this sub forum.  Calling your local CFRC/D and asking them what degrees are accepted for MPO would be another source for information.

http://www.vcds-vcemd.forces.gc.ca/cfpm-gpfc/apm-agp/dpm-gpa/mpa-cep/mpbih-dibpm-eng.asp


> Academic Requirements - Officers
> 
> To be eligible for consideration as a Commissioned Military Police Officer, candidates will have obtained an undergraduate degree from a recognised university in a criminal justice related field. Commissioned Officer entrance plans may differ according to qualifications. A Canadian Forces Recruiter should be consulted to determine enrolment plan eligibility:
> 
> ...



http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/99439.0


> MPO
> 
> There are two primary pathways leading to employment in the MPO occupation in the CF, as follows:
> 
> ...



On the 2nd page of this sub forum I found this thread
"Education Requirements to become a MP or MPO"
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/32608.0.html


----------



## dapaterson (8 Apr 2013)

ROTP is an entry plan.  What you'd be looking at is the UTPNCM program, an in-service selection program, to pursue an undergraduate degree.

Look up MPO on the recruiting website, and see what degrees are acceptable for DEOs - that should give you an idea of what courses of study will be acceptable.

Or, as always, you can talk to your friendly neighbourhood PSO.


----------



## garb811 (8 Apr 2013)

Muscles And Brains said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Currently I am applying to community college for police technology and planning on using the NCM SEP program to subsidize it. Following the mandatory service, I would like to apply to ROTP. I am having trouble trying to figure out which program to apply for that qualifies for Military Police Officer. From common logic, my first choice would be criminology and my second would me forensic science. Could anyone please help me out?
> 
> Thanks


As I noted in your other post, MP is not a trade which qualifies for NCM-SEP.  The best you can do is join a Reserve unit and apply for partial reimbursement under CBI 210.801 (Education Reimbursement - Primary Reserve).  The CF is not going to enroll you full-time and then pay you to go to school.


----------



## DAA (8 Apr 2013)

As noted above, there is no such thing as NCM SEP for the Military Police occupation (NCM).  You enter as a "semi-skilled" because you already possess the "CF recognized" 2 year progam.  Without it, you won't even be considered.  As far as MPO (Officer) is concerned, you can go the ROTP route or DEO, here are the current requirements:

MPO ROTP candidates will pursue a undergraduate degree in any of the following programs: 

*   Criminology;
*   Justice Studies; 
*   Criminal Justice; 
*   Police Science;
*   Emergency/Crisis and Disaster Management;
*   Law; 
*   Psychology; 
*   Sociology; or 
*   Baccalauréat en Sécurité Publique 

To apply for DEO MPO, you would need to already have one of the degrees mentioned above.


----------



## Muscles And Brains (10 Apr 2013)

According to the website, there is an NCM SEP for Military Police. It's at John Abbott College, near Montreal, QC.


----------



## DAA (10 Apr 2013)

Muscles And Brains said:
			
		

> According to the website, there is an NCM SEP for Military Police. It's at John Abbott College, near Montreal, QC.



NCM SEP is an "Entry Plan" and is not available for enrolment into the MP (NCM) Occupation.  The only entry stream is "semi-skilled" and you must have the "approved and recognized" 2 year program to even be considered.

http://www.forces.ca/en/job/militarypolice-75#education-3

Some programs are "recognized" by the CF and some aren't.  So if you are planning on becoming an MP and will be taking a 2 year program, you are strongly advised to contact CF Recruiting to determine if the program which you are considering pursuing is in fact "recognized" by the CF.

Also, what website are you looking at that shows this specific Institution and NCM SEP???

NCM SEP Occupations --->  http://www.forces.ca/en/page/paideducation-96#paidcollege-2


----------



## garb811 (10 Apr 2013)

Muscles And Brains said:
			
		

> According to the website, there is an NCM SEP for Military Police. It's at John Abbott College, near Montreal, QC.


I'd also be most interested in seeing your source for this.  I've checked the John Abbott site and it certainly isn't there either.


----------



## Muscles And Brains (11 Apr 2013)

I looked again, I must of misunderstood the video.


----------



## m6 (19 Jun 2013)

According to forces.ca MPO is an "RMC Eligible" trade. With that in mind, exactly which Degree at RMC is ideal for MPO? The best I can see would be Military Psychology & Leadership, which seems less than ideal to me but still a decent option I suppose.

Forces.ca also states "In some instances, the Canadian Forces is able to pay for Officer Cadets to attend other Canadian universities in a relevant degree program."

To me, it seems that most Civy U's have substantially better Degree options for a potential MPO.

With all of that said, when applying for ROTP with MPO in mind, can you opt for a Civy U?


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (19 Jun 2013)

It's been approximately 11 years since I went through the ROTP process, but at the time I requested RMC and was given the CivU option.  Many factors come in to play such as bed spaces available at RMC etc. but I do believe you can request to go Civ U.  However, at the end of the day the powers that be will make the decision on your behalf.


----------



## Shamrock (19 Jun 2013)

Candidates will pursue a
undergraduate degree in any of the
following programs:
o Criminology;
o Justice Studies;
o Criminal Justice;
o Police Science;
o Emergency/Crisis and Disaster
Management;
o Law;
o Psychology;
o Sociology; or
o Baccalauréat en Sécurité Publique


----------



## MP ashley ann (20 Jun 2013)

As a very recent grad from RMC in the MPO trade, I graduated with Military Psychology and Leadership. I transferred to officer from NCM, applied to both Civi U and RMC. I had a college diploma in policing, was given 2 years of credit for Civi U in criminology, but was given the choice of RMC for psych and not Civi U when my application was approved. So, you never know

Good luck!


----------



## Thinkingofenlisting (30 Jul 2013)

I'm a student currently completing my Master's in Criminology and will be finished this fall. I have always had a love for the military and I'm looking at pursuing a career as an MPO.

I have a few questions about the job and was hoping I could get some answers and insights here.

1. In looking at the website I concluded that MPO's deal more with the administrative end of the job while MP's are engaged in more traditional police work, is this correct? 

2. I also noticed there is a lot of opportunity for career development with specialty training and advanced training, and a lot of those categories are extremely interesting. I'm going to assume that MPO's would have first shot at some of that training? or at least would be strongly considered for it versus MP's.

3. Any information on the lifestyle, postings, career development in general would be appreciated.

4. If anyone has some more detailed information on some of the training involving: Drug Investigator, and Counter-Human Intelligence Specialist I would appreciate that also.

Thanks.


----------



## garb811 (30 Jul 2013)

Thinkingofenlisting said:
			
		

> I'm a student currently completing my Master's in Criminology and will be finished this fall. I have always had a love for the military and I'm looking at pursuing a career as an MPO.
> 
> I have a few questions about the job and was hoping I could get some answers and insights here.
> 
> 1. In looking at the website I concluded that MPO's deal more with the administrative end of the job while MP's are engaged in more traditional police work, is this correct?


Yes, although to be clear, MPO positions are almost entirely administrative, although every now and then a MPO will roll into a Guardhouse and decide his job is to be "out on patrol inspiring the troops and sharing the load".  That always ends poorly for the MPO.



> 2. I also noticed there is a lot of opportunity for career development with specialty training and advanced training, and a lot of those categories are extremely interesting. I'm going to assume that MPO's would have first shot at some of that training? or at least would be strongly considered for it versus MP's.


Nope, the vast majority of "extremely interesting" training is the domain of MP not MPO.  MPO do go on some interesting courses but that is because of a specific requirement (ie. they get the Invest course because they are going to be the OC of a CFNIS Det, not because they are going to be actively conducting investigations).



> 3. Any information on the lifestyle, postings, career development in general would be appreciated.


Lots of threads on that, have fun reading.  If you have specifics afterwards, ask away.



> 4. If anyone has some more detailed information on some of the training involving: Drug Investigator, and Counter-Human Intelligence Specialist I would appreciate that also.


As MPO you will not get a Drug Investigator course, ever.  MPO will get Counter-HumInt if posted to CFNCIU.



> Thanks.


You're welcome.


----------



## Thinkingofenlisting (30 Jul 2013)

Thanks again I appreciate it.


----------



## Diablo-8 (9 Jan 2014)

Hello everyone. I am new to the forums and would first start by saying that I am currently working towards becoming an MP in the 33rd Service Battalion in Ottawa, Ontario and be in the reserves during my application process to RMC (if possible).

So to the real reason I made this topic. 

As I stated above, I plan on being a reservist for a couple years until  get into RMC. When the time comes I plan on being an officer and continuing to serve as an MP. Now, since by then I would have had 2 or 3 years of reservist training, will this make my application stand out when I join the Reg. Force, or will the previous training just be something that will looked past. I hope the question was too confusing and I look forward to hearing some good responses. Thanks.


----------



## DAA (9 Jan 2014)

Diablo-8 said:
			
		

> Hello everyone. I am new to the forums and would first start by saying that I am currently working towards becoming an MP in the 33rd Service Battalion in Ottawa, Ontario and be in the reserves during my application process to RMC (if possible).
> So to the real reason I made this topic.
> As I stated above, I plan on being a reservist for a couple years until  get into RMC. When the time comes I plan on being an officer and continuing to serve as an MP. Now, since by then I would have had 2 or 3 years of reservist training, will this make my application stand out when I join the Reg. Force, or will the previous training just be something that will looked past. I hope the question was too confusing and I look forward to hearing some good responses. Thanks.



Why be a reservist as opposed to applying for ROTP now?


----------



## George Wallace (9 Jan 2014)

I would suggest you read many of the threads in this forum on Military Police and Military Police Officers.  Both have very different roles in the military.  One (the Military Policeman) does policing; while the other (the MPO) does administration (No policing).  Read the topics and learn the difference.  

There are MPs on the site that can answer in more detail any further questions you may have.

As DAA pointed out, there are other routes as well.


----------



## The_Falcon (10 Jan 2014)

I merged several similar threads with recent information (pruned some useless crap), and I will lock this down as plenty has been asked and answered in this forum, and I am sure in the recruiting area as well.  Diablo, spend some time READING all the information contained herein, and in the recruiting forums.  If you  (or anyone else) still have niggling questions after doing all that reading (here and on the official recruiting site), I advise you to PM your questions to the subject matter experts, or better yet go to a recruiting centre in person.

Hatchet Man
Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## Diablo-8 (10 Jan 2014)

Removed The Question. This was a silly question for me to ask and it isn't anyone else's job to tell me where I should go in life but mine.


----------



## The_Falcon (10 Jan 2014)

We aren't your friends/family.  If you can't figure out your life path from the information that is out there, and you have to resort to asking totally anonymous strangers what you should do....then I suggest neither occupation is suitable for you.


----------



## Diablo-8 (10 Jan 2014)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> We aren't your friends/family.  If you can't figure out your life path from the information that is out there, and you have to resort to asking totally anonymous strangers would you should do....then I suggest neither occupation is suitable for you.



Removed Response.


----------



## Gooba97531 (31 Jan 2014)

I had a quick question myself, what do MP's say when arresting someone? I know they don't list the "_Miranda's Rights_" but I heard it went a little like this-



> I am arresting you for [name of offence(s)].
> 
> You have the right to retain and instruct counsel without delay. You also have the right to free and immediate legal advice from duty counsel by making free telephone calls to [toll-free phone number(s)] during business hours and [toll-free phone number(s)] during non-business hours.
> 
> ...



Is that correct?


----------



## JesseWZ (31 Jan 2014)

Like any other LE agency, you are given your Charter Rights upon arrest (and in certain other circumstances as well.) You are also given your Caution, and possibly multiple cautions depending on the circumstances of the offense. There are two sets of rights/cautions. One is given for members subject to the Code of Service Discipline and the other for civilians not subject to the CSD. Miranda rights is an American term, you will not hear them in Canada.


----------



## Gaians (25 Mar 2016)

Currently working towards a bachelor's degree with the intention of commissioning into Military Police Officer. Would OTing into Military Police (NCM) be beneficial to my long term goal; or should I stay where I am and wait to commission directly to MPO from my current trade? Currently a fully qualified Cpl. Thank you in advance for your help; any advice on the matter is appreciated.


----------



## George Wallace (25 Mar 2016)

A MPO has to pay attention to detail.

Did your read: READ FIRST ?


----------



## Gaians (25 Mar 2016)

That's exactly why I will become an excellent MPO. Yes I did; however out of the available options this section appeared to be the best fit for my question. If you feel there is a better forum direct me towards the correct one and I will use it in the future.  Although Recruits Only, Recruiting, The Recruiting Process, Basic Training, RMC, CMR , ROTP, Physical Training & Standards, Personal Stories, and Enrollment Medical hardly didn't appear to be appropriate for this type of question.


----------



## Loachman (25 Mar 2016)

Gaians said:
			
		

> That's exactly why I will become an excellent MPO



Except you missed the obvious Military Police Branch forum completely...


----------



## JesseWZ (25 Mar 2016)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Except you missed the obvious Military Police Branch forum completely...



hehehehehe


----------

